# Keen Halloween 2016



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Keen Halloween is Arizona's only Halloween themed convention.








It looked like it died in 2014, but it has arisen! The original organizer Daniel Davis partnered with the Phoenix ComiCon folks and brought it back bigger than before.
http://www.keenhalloween.com/
September 24 & 25 2016 at the Phoenix Convention Center


----------

